

CAPTCHArt - there
http://www.captchart.com/

======
spcmnspff
I've seen pretty much all of them; a lot of them are quite mediocre. This is
one of the few good ones in my opinion:

[http://cooxncookies.tumblr.com/post/945061795/dingo-at-
sea-c...](http://cooxncookies.tumblr.com/post/945061795/dingo-at-sea-
captchart-youre-comics-why)

